# Tampa humidor promo code



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Anybody know a discount code that might chop down the price of the salerno humi?

i think i've made my decision!!

:tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

bump.

Would also be interested in anyone has a current discount code for Tampa Humidor. Looking at pulling the trigger on the same humidor.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

try calling them and/or email them. With this economy they might just throw you a discount or find you an imperfect with barely noticeable defects at a good discount. Beautiful humi though.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

dubels said:


> try calling them and/or email them. With this economy they might just throw you a discount or find you an imperfect with barely noticeable defects at a good discount. Beautiful humi though.


Thanks. I did just that. They took my order and gave me an additional 10% off. Pretty much saved me all the shipping charges.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Tampa Humidor is great to deal with. Good prices on singles too.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll second that. I've ordered from them twice and have nothing but compliments.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

